# Diablo costs?



## JSH (May 28, 2004)

I am considering buying a Diablo.
Can anyone tell me:
1/ How relaible these are?
2/ WHat the running costs are like?
3/ WHat are service costs like?
4/ Can non-Lamborghini dealer garages service these cars?
Thanks


----------



## gtivinny (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Diablo costs? (JSH)*

Honestlly my friend was a mechnic at Ultimate Motor works in Orlando, FL
http://www.ultimatemotors.com/en_US/ You might call and ask. I don't know if they will give you the run around or not.
It seemed like prices were high like $5,000 (A2 VR6 on Ebay) for a clutch job etc...
and Upkeep was high$$$ but much less then that of Ferrari.
There is a saying in the Lambo-world, if you can't pay cash don't buy one.
So if this info was helpfull please send the $30,000 to my Paypal account
[email protected]


----------



## rmani (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Diablo costs? (JSH)*

go to http://www.ferrarichat.com
There's a few guys with lambos on there that can answer your questions and then some. There's one guy who's had several diablos and can tell you everything about them.


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Diablo costs? (rmani)*

See my reply in your other copy of this thread.


----------



## JSH (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Diablo costs? (JSH)*

I see you've been getting alot of feedback (some not so un-biased!) off of the email list







My question to you is... have you thought about which type you're aiming for?


----------



## JSH (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Diablo costs? (ElecMoHwk)*

No, not yet. I actually know very little about Lambos and have only thus far decided I want a Diablo (or remotely possibly a Countach).
The thing is I have loved the Countach ever since I was around 10 years old, and still have my Matchbox cars yellow Countach model from then! (30 years later)
I was toying with the idea of having a second fun car, and was considering another Lotus - but then thought why not get a different car. Hence considering an Aston Martin or a Lambo. Both very different to my Lotus, both beautiful.
The Lambo looks the most extreme, but has the highest running costs. The Aston is the most confortable, and has classic looks. The Lotus will be the fastest on track, but I already have one so can do without a second one.
I did consider Ferrari's but was rather unimpressed by the F355 I drove, and the 360 looks like a jelly mould.
Jas


----------



## Vento_Dub9 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Diablo costs? (JSH)*

i service high end european cars as well as the low end stuff. All i can say is dont wreck one.....dont even fender bender one. THey total out very easially. As far as serviceability, it depends who you are comfortable with. We are not lambo certified, but we do fix them, as well as ferrari, lotus, bla bla bla. NONE of them are cheap to service or do the up keep on. I think the lambo is 16 qts of oil if i remember correctly. Remember, they arnt cheap, and wont be to fix either. However, i have been personally impressed with lotus, fairly easier to service, and built differently then the lambo or ferrari.
hope this helps,


----------



## JoeArlo (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Diablo costs? (JSH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSH* »_No, not yet. I actually know very little about Lambos and have only thus far decided I want a Diablo (or remotely possibly a Countach).
The thing is I have loved the Countach ever since I was around 10 years old, and still have my Matchbox cars yellow Countach model from then! (30 years later)
I was toying with the idea of having a second fun car, and was considering another Lotus - but then thought why not get a different car. Hence considering an Aston Martin or a Lambo. Both very different to my Lotus, both beautiful.
The Lambo looks the most extreme, but has the highest running costs. The Aston is the most confortable, and has classic looks. The Lotus will be the fastest on track, but I already have one so can do without a second one.
I did consider Ferrari's but was rather unimpressed by the F355 I drove, and the 360 looks like a jelly mould.
Jas

Damn Jas, what do you do for a living? I've made it a personal goal to have a ferrari before i'm married . . . but a lambo isn't bad either!


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Diablo costs? (JSH)*

you know the old saying,
"if you have to ask............."


----------



## JSH (May 28, 2004)

And you know the saying:
"A fool and his money......"


----------



## supra_stephe (Jul 2, 2004)

hey JSH, I went and will hopefully return to school in England, but I use to go to Crist Church in Canterbury (and city right by maidstone (for the peeps that are less farmilur with the geoagraphy of England).
but anyway, I have driven a sv and a mira and both gave fairly hairy rides IMHO, however both were AWSOMELY FUN. but I would think that you would not have the space or weither to drive it enuf, so the coast would just not equil the benifit of having it.


----------



## VWfanatik15 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (supra_stephe)*

Just an idea, Im guessing you like the car for its exoticness so to speak. And not to start a flame war, but your paying for the name Lamborghini. Ide concider driving a porsche Turbo. Servicing costs isnt nearly as bad. Engine needs less servicing as well if you treat it right. Oh, and as far as handling and power, well anyones whos owned a turbo, whether it a 930, 933, or 996 know they are an amazing car. I look forward to purchasing mine at the german factory sometime soon. But again it might not be the eye catcher your looking for.


----------



## JSH (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VWfanatik15)*

Hi,
Yes it was for its exotic looks, not performance. If I wanted performance, there are a number of much faster, much cheaper cars I could buy - if I ignore top speed, which is irrelevant in reality. My present car would even beat any Countach/Diablo around most tracks in the UK (except on very long straights).
The 911 Turbo is ok (I've driven 911's), but is way too common around here and looks pretty ordinary. I agree it's well engineered though.
The problem, is that I want a car that's "special". To me, that's Lambo or perhaps F40/F50.
Jas


----------



## dragnfly23 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (JSH)*

Can everybody in this forum chip in some dough so I can get a new GTI VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Help the poor


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (JSH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSH* »_Hi,
Yes it was for its exotic looks, not performance. If I wanted performance, there are a number of much faster, much cheaper cars I could buy - if I ignore top speed, which is irrelevant in reality. My present car would even beat any Countach/Diablo around most tracks in the UK (except on very long straights).
The 911 Turbo is ok (I've driven 911's), but is way too common around here and looks pretty ordinary. I agree it's well engineered though.

The problem, is that I want a car that's "special". To me, that's Lambo or perhaps F40/F50.
Jas
Had an LP500 countach, drove like a truck, have a pair of 930's one for sale, much faster 0-60, more reliable, easier to work on , more driveable...


----------



## best337 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (JSH)*

My friend in paris has an F50 and he loves it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (best337)*

Having owned most of the cars mentioned, the 930 is a phenominal car, and a viable daily driver, I've driven mine almost 1000 miles this summer.
The countach is a very different car than the diablo. The diablo is vastly superior. Easier to keep in tune, more comfortable, with less maintenance.
The murcielargo is even better yet. The ac is cold, the car has less quirks then the previous two.
I wouldnt buy a countach, unless you dont plan to drive it much, and can find a late model.
But if you don't already own a 930, 993 or 997 I would first go that route, I doubt you'll wipe the smile off your face...but it wont turn heads, they're pretty common, at least around here. More folks were pointing at my ferrari then ever looked at my 930, or 993.
Drive it, you'll like it.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Diablo costs? (gtivinny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivinny* »_So if this info was helpfull please send the $30,000 to my Paypal account
[email protected] 

LMAO


----------



## natrixGLI (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JSH)*

If you want a car that's special to you, build your own. Don't piss away money on something that's pretty to look at. Buy a painting to scratch that itch. If you want something original, buy a 1969 Plymouth Roadrunner, or a 1970 Mercury Cougar Eliminator. You'll definitely be one of a kind. If I were to make a statement like you're attempting to make I would go for something that can't be had by anyone with the cash to make it happen. Furthermore, I think you'd be making a more powerful impression on those you intend to impress by driving a compact, fuel efficient, environmentally sound vehicle.
But of course I'm not the type of person who would flaunt my riches to draw the envy of my neighbours. 
n8


----------



## viviciousGTI (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (natrixGLI)*

you can get a new GALLARDO sent to your house by HORSELESSCARRIGE in paterson NY where I'm from or any 
car you want even the most exotic cars in this world like
the new MASSERATI 4 dr hot stuff good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (viviciousGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viviciousGTI* »_you can get a new GALLARDO sent to your house by HORSELESSCARRIGE in paterson NY where I'm from or any 
car you want even the most exotic cars in this world like
the new MASSERATI 4 dr hot stuff good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just took out a new quatroporte maserati it was fun kind of distracting to be watching channle 5 news doing 110 mph on the highway though


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (viviciousGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viviciousGTI* »_you can get a new GALLARDO sent to your house by HORSELESSCARRIGE in paterson NY where I'm from or any 
car you want even the most exotic cars in this world like
the new MASSERATI 4 dr hot stuff good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you mean Patterson NJ, b/c Patterson NY is a sad sad little town.


----------



## mr getta (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (dragnfly23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragnfly23* »_Can everybody in this forum chip in some dough so I can get a new GTI VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Help the poor


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWfanatik15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWfanatik15* »_Just an idea, Im guessing you like the car for its exoticness so to speak. And not to start a flame war, but your paying for the name Lamborghini. Ide concider driving a porsche Turbo. Servicing costs isnt nearly as bad. Engine needs less servicing as well if you treat it right. Oh, and as far as handling and power, well anyones whos owned a turbo, whether it a 930, 933, or 996 know they are an amazing car. I look forward to purchasing mine at the german factory sometime soon. But again it might not be the eye catcher your looking for.

Better yet, what about the Porsche Carrera GT? That's exotic for sure. It competes with the Enzo, the Ford GT, the Murcielago, and just about every other new supercar out there. It costs a helluva lot of money though


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (dragnfly23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragnfly23* »_Can everybody in this forum chip in some dough so I can get a new GTI VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Help the poor









LMAO!!















And Buy an Aston Martin, truely british car, doubt there very common.....







What i would do to own a Vanquish or DB7..


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Diablo costs? (gtivinny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivinny* »_There is a saying in the Lambo-world, if you can't pay cash don't buy one.So if this info was helpfull please send the $30,000 to my Paypal account [email protected] 

i tried sending you some money. You sure its your Paypal account ? LOL


----------



## MJ12Doc. (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Diablo costs? (mk_ultra')*

If you want something cool. Get and Aston Martin DB9R


----------

